# LPG



## lucylocket (Jan 13, 2012)

Anyone know of GPL station near Torre Del Mar apart from the only one I can find near Malaga airport :roll:


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

It's the closest I can find too. The next one out may be

Chevrolet Garage Motril at N36.73912 W3.51345

or

Grenada Repsol DT at N37.19075 W3.63633


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Lucy Locket

We have just left there a couple of days ago. Unless the fuel station near Euroski by the motorway junction has gas, I think Motril will be your best bet. I cannot remember if the fuel station near Mercadona is a Repsol garage but if it is, they should have a list of Repsol GPL stations.
Details are under Directories at the top of the page.... All the Aires is the same.
I seem to recall that the cheap fuel near Euroski has a size and weight limit, although we filled up there last year. They had to remove some chains after I filled up with Gasoil as we could not follow the car route.
Weather is nice here in Cartagena, hope yours the same.

Alan


----------



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

*gas lpg*

While we are on the subject of lpg any one know if theres any lpg near or in Benidorm or were the nearest is cheers

Mick 8) 8)


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

You seem to have a choice between Elche to the south or Valencia to the north.
It would be hard to place yourself further from a GPL station than in Benidorm.
However, they are opening new stations all of the time and if you call in at a Repsol station, they may have the latest list of GPL filling points.
Details of those mentioned are in Directories at the top of the page.

Alan


----------

